# Looking for a business partner/investor for IT project. Already started!



## sbs (Sep 9, 2018)

My startup is finished and looking for a business partner for publish and continue financing our business.

For last months my tech team has been finish very difficult advertisment platform based on my 15 years internet markening experience. 

Already use: 

Multy role/levels management for each department (advertiser, publisher, tech, financial). Individual interfaces for each role. Own tiket system integrated with mail server and messager, traffic sources management, campaign management etc etc

In progress:

Programmatic linking traffic sources with allowed campaigns (geo, lan, device etc etc)

Last steps

Cloud based RTB server to export campaigns and linked sources data/
Cloud based Stats server to record and processing stats allowed to show in user interfaces.

So if any investors want to reach out to us, send me contact details to PM to discuss any details


----------

